# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Սահմանվել են ավտոմեքենաների պարտադիր ապահովագրության վճարները

## voter

> Կենտրոնական բանկը այսօր հաստատել է ավտոմեքենաների պարտադիր ապահովագրության սակագները: Ըստ այդմ` վերջնական ապահովագրավճարը տատանվում է 19-106 հազար դրամի սահմաններում:
> 
> 2011 թվականի հունվարի 1-ից ուժի մեջ է մտնելու անցած գարնանը Ազգային ժողովում հաստատված «Տրանսպորտային միջոցների պարտադիր ապահովագրման մասին» օրենքը, եւ 8 ապահովագրական ընկերություններ հոտեմբերի 18-ից կսկսեն պոլիսների վաճառքը:
> 
> Սահմանված վճարները հաշվարկվում են` ելնելով 4 ռիսկային գործոններից. տրանսպորտային միջոցի տեսակը, օգտագործման նպատակը, վարորդի տարիքն ու վարորդական ստաժը եւ ավտեմեքենային շարժիչի հզորությունը:
> 
> «Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը որպես տաքսի օգտագործում է, ասենք, «Համմեր» տիպի մեքենա, եւ այդ վարորդի տարիքը մինչեւ 23 է եւ ինքն էլ ունի 3 տարուց քիչ փորձ, միայն այդ դեպքում կունենանք 106 հազար սակագին», - լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանը այսօր պարզաբանեց Կենտրոնական բանկի փոխնախագահ Վաչե Գաբրիելյանը` շարունակելով. - «Ամենատիպիկ դեպքը` դա սովետական կամ ռուսական արտադրության մեքենան, որը վարում է անձը, որը 23 տարեկանից ավելի է եւ ունի 3 տարուց ավելի վարորդական փորձ: Դրա գինը տարեկան` 32 հազար դրամ»:
> 
> Հաշվի չի առնվել, սակայն, ավտոմեքենայի շահագործման վայրը, ինչը նշանակում է, որ միատեսակ ավտոմեքենաների համար ապահովագրական վճարը նույնն է, ասենք, հեռավոր գյուղում եւ մայրաքաղաքում: Պարզ է, մինչդեռ, որ գյուղական վայրերում բնակչության եկամուտներն ավելի ցածր են, ու վթարի ռիսկն էլ` ավելի փոքր, քանի մայրաքաղաքում:
> ...


Երևանից հանել գուղերում մեքենաները գրանցելուց ոչ մի վնաս էլ չեր լինի ապահովվագրական ընկերություններին, նրանք հոմ այդքան ախմախ չեն, որ պոլիսները չկարողնան հարմարեցնել իրական վտանգներին։ ԱՎԵԼԻՆ Երևանից հանած տարած գյուղերում գրանցած մեքենայի համար պետական տուրքերն  էլ կգնաին գյուղերի բյուջէ, ինչից ոչ թե վնաս այլ նույնիսկ օգուտ կլիներ, հեռավեր գյուղերը զարգացնելու առումով։ Բայց ստեղ պարզ է, որ ամեն տխմար երևանի "էլիտարչիկ" հաստագլուխների ցավն էր շատանալու, որ իրանք քաղաքում ֆռֆռացող մեքենաներից օգուտ չէին ունենա.... Հերդական էշ էշ մեկնաբանություններ են իրական դրդապատճառները թաքցնելու համար....

----------


## davidus

Ես երանի կտայի, որ բոլոր մեքենաները գրանցերի հեռավոր գյուղերում: Էդ գյուղերի *գույքահարկը* տեղում մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ կաճեր ու էդ գյուղերը գոնե մի քիչ հալի կգային:

Հ.Գ. Ոչխարներ...  :Angry2:

----------


## voter

> Ես երանի կտայի, որ բոլոր մեքենաները գրանցերի հեռավոր գյուղերում: Էդ գյուղերի *գույքահարկը* տեղում մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ կաճեր ու էդ գյուղերը գոնե մի քիչ հալի կգային:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ոչխարներ...


Դժբախտությունը նրանում է, որ այդ ոչխարները չգիտես ինչու կենտրոնական բանկի ներկայացուցիչն են ու «խելոք» նստում ապահովվագրության հարցերը «լուրջ» բացատրում են, բայց դե երևի ֆին.նախ.ում ֆինանսներից բան հակսացողներ քիչ են, դրա համար.... 

Կարճ ասած Հայաստանյան մառազմը նրանում է, որ չգիտես ինչու ապահովվագրական ընկերություններին դակազատ, ուկազատ են անում, թե իրանք ոնց պիտի որոշեն, որ մեքենայի համար ինչ գումար ու ինչ չափանիշներով պիտի որոշվի ապահովվագրությունը։

Ասա այ դեբիլներ, եթե դուք ձեր գործի - ապահովվագրական հարցերի դարդին եք, ինչ կարևոր ա թե ապաշնորհ ինքնասիրահարված սիրամարգ բանկի աշխատողները ու վոռչապետ պլստացողները ինչ են որոշում, որ մեքենան որից վտանգավոր է ու ինչքանով պիտի ապահովվագրվի, դուք դրեք ու ձեր հնարավոր վնասներն ու ռիսկերը հաշվեք ասեք, որ մեքենային ինչքան ապահովվագրական գումարով էք պատրաստ ապահովվագրել...

Մարդիկ ֆինանսական ռիսկերը ճիշտ հաշվարկելու համար նոբելյան մրցանակներ են ստանում, իսկ էս երկու տարի համալսարանի կողքի բուհում, որ կոչվում էր ժողինստիտուտ - շարվար մաշացրած ֆին.բաժինների ու բանկի վարչության հաստագլխուխները դնում ու թվեր են կրակում, ռիսկերի չափանիշներ են հնարում, գումարը տոշնի ասում են...

Անտանելի է նման փինաչիություններ Հայաստանի մասին օր օրի ավելի շատ լսել-կարդալը....

----------


## Norton

> «Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը որպես տաքսի օգտագործում է, ասենք, «Համմեր» տիպի մեքենա, եւ այդ վարորդի տարիքը մինչեւ 23 է եւ ինքն էլ ունի 3 տարուց քիչ փորձ, միայն այդ դեպքում կունենանք 106 հազար սակագին», - լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանը այսօր պարզաբանեց Կենտրոնական բանկի փոխնախագահ Վաչե Գաբրիելյանը` շարունակելով. - «Ամենատիպիկ դեպքը` դա սովետական կամ ռուսական արտադրության մեքենան, որը վարում է անձը, որը 23 տարեկանից ավելի է եւ ունի 3 տարուց ավելի վարորդական փորձ: Դրա գինը տարեկան` 32 հազար դրամ»:


արա սրանք լրիվ ոչխար են, տարիքն ու ստաժը ինչ կապ ունի ապահովագրության հետ :Fool:

----------

Վիշապ (15.10.2010)

----------


## Ուրվական

> արա սրանք լրիվ ոչխար են


Ոչ մի լավ բան չեմ տեսնում, որ դրանց սենց կոմպլիմենտ անենք: Ոչխարը շատ օգտակար կենդանի ա, հենա պարսիկներին հարցրեք:

----------

Surveyr (12.10.2010)

----------


## tikopx

ես գտնումեմ, որ սա ապուշույուն է ու որոշ մարդկանց փողա պետք եկել , ահա խնդրեմ ` հետաքրքիր է

----------


## ministr

> արա սրանք լրիվ ոչխար են, տարիքն ու ստաժը ինչ կապ ունի ապահովագրության հետ


Մեծ կապ ունի   :Smile:  Դա մերոնք չեն հնարել, աշխարհում էլ ա տենց շատ տեղեր: Ջահելները շատ ավելի են հակված արագ ու անասուն ձևով քշելու քան ավելի տարիքովները: Ստացվումա, որ ինչքան ջահել էնքան մեքենան ցբխելու հավանականությունը մեծ, հետևաբար ապահովագրավճարը` մեծ:
 Իսկ ստաժն էլ բնականա, երկու օր առաջ վարորադական իրավունք ստացածը վիճակագրորեն ավելիա հակված մեքենան խփելու քան 10 տարվա վարորդը:

----------

aerosmith (13.10.2010), AniwaR (12.10.2010), davidus (12.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (14.10.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Մեծ կապ ունի   Դա մերոնք չեն հնարել, աշխարհում էլ ա տենց շատ տեղեր: Ջահելները շատ ավելի են հակված արագ ու անասուն ձևով քշելու քան ավելի տարիքովները: Ստացվումա, որ ինչքան ջահել էնքան մեքենան ցբխելու հավանականությունը մեծ, հետևաբար ապահովագրավճարը` մեծ:
>  Իսկ ստաժն էլ բնականա, երկու օր առաջ վարորադական իրավունք ստացածը վիճակագրորեն ավելիա հակված մեքենան խփելու քան 10 տարվա վարորդը:


Ամենաանասուն բանն ա, երբ մարդկանց հատկությունները միջինացնում են ու դրա հիման վրա նման հաշվարկներ են կատարում:  :Fool: 

Տարիքի առումով. կարող ա նենց բիձա լինի, որ էն ամենամուգ շուշեքով, ամենասպիտակ Նիվա քշող ամենաջահել տղուց էլ ավելի դուխով արագ քշի: Ու հակառակը, կարելի ա գտնել բազմաթիվ երիտասարդ վարորդներին, ովքեր անվադողով նույնիսկ մրջյուն չեն լխճի:

Ստաժի առումով. արի ու մի ասա, մարդ կա տուպոյ ա, մարդ էլ կա, մոզգ ա: Ընդունակ մարդը 10 օրում կարա բարձրակարգ վարորդ դառնա, իսկ տուպոյը կարող ա 10 տարի քշի, բայց էլի շաբաթը մեկ ավարիա տա: Ես էլ կարամ հակառակը պնդեմ, կարամ իրավացիորեն ասեմ, որ բիձեքի վթարի շանսը ավելի մեծ ա, քանի որ տարիքի հետ թե՛ տեսողությունը, թե՛ լսողությունը, թե՛ հոտառությունը (մարդ ես, կարող ա գազի բալոնը բաց ա թողնում), թե՛ ռեակցիան վատանում են, իսկ մեռնելու շանսերը, այդ թվում` ղեկի վրա հանկարծամահ լինելու, մեծանում են:

Ավելի լավ ա բարձր գին նախատեսեն նրանց համար, ովքեր տեխզննման թուղթը լեւի են ձեռք բերում:  :LOL: 

Մի խոսքով, յախք… փող կլպելում մի հատ են…  :Bad:

----------

tikopx (12.10.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Ամենաանասուն բանն ա, երբ մարդկանց հատկությունները միջինացնում են ու դրա հիման վրա նման հաշվարկներ են կատարում: 
> 
> Տարիքի առումով. կարող ա նենց բիձա լինի, որ էն ամենամուգ շուշեքով, ամենասպիտակ Նիվա քշող ամենաջահել տղուց էլ ավելի դուխով արագ քշի: Ու հակառակը, կարելի ա գտնել բազմաթիվ երիտասարդ վարորդներին, ովքեր անվադողով նույնիսկ մրջյուն չեն լխճի:
> 
> Ստաժի առումով. արի ու մի ասա, մարդ կա տուպոյ ա, մարդ էլ կա, մոզգ ա: Ընդունակ մարդը 10 օրում կարա բարձրակարգ վարորդ դառնա, իսկ տուպոյը կարող ա 10 տարի քշի, բայց էլի շաբաթը մեկ ավարիա տա: Ես էլ կարամ հակառակը պնդեմ, կարամ իրավացիորեն ասեմ, որ բիձեքի վթարի շանսը ավելի մեծ ա, քանի որ տարիքի հետ թե՛ տեսողությունը, թե՛ լսողությունը, թե՛ հոտառությունը (մարդ ես, կարող ա գազի բալոնը բաց ա թողնում), թե՛ ռեակցիան վատանում են, իսկ մեռնելու շանսերը, այդ թվում` ղեկի վրա հանկարծամահ լինելու, մեծանում են:
> 
> Ավելի լավ ա բարձր գին նախատեսեն նրանց համար, ովքեր տեխզննման թուղթը լեւի են ձեռք բերում: 
> 
> Մի խոսքով, յախք… փող կլպելում մի հատ են…


Ապահովագրական ընկերությունը հիմնվումա ոչ թե մի հատ ուստա Մուկուչի վրա, որ դուխով առանց պրոբլեմի քշումա, կամ մի հատ Բարեղամչիկի, որ 19 տարեկանա, բայց կյանքում դեռ 50կմ/ժ-ից ավել չի քշել, այլ միջին վիճակագրական ուստայի ու տարբեր -չիկերի վրա, քանի որ եթե տենց չանի, ապա լուրջ ֆինանսական վնասներ կկրի  :Smile:  Իսկ նորմալ երկրներում նման բացառություններին անհատական մոտեցում են ցուցաբերում, ինչի հավանականությունը մեզ մոտ 0-ի մոտերնա:

----------

AniwaR (12.10.2010), davidus (12.10.2010), Surveyr (12.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (14.10.2010), Ներսես_AM (12.10.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Մեծ կապ ունի   Դա մերոնք չեն հնարել, աշխարհում էլ ա տենց շատ տեղեր: Ջահելները շատ ավելի են հակված արագ ու անասուն ձևով քշելու քան ավելի տարիքովները: Ստացվումա, որ ինչքան ջահել էնքան մեքենան ցբխելու հավանականությունը մեծ, հետևաբար ապահովագրավճարը` մեծ:
>  Իսկ ստաժն էլ բնականա, երկու օր առաջ վարորադական իրավունք ստացածը վիճակագրորեն ավելիա հակված մեքենան խփելու քան 10 տարվա վարորդը:


է 60-ից բարձր տարիքի վարորդների մոտ էլ կարողա սրտի կաթված լինի, թող էդ դեպքում իրանց էլ ռիսկային գոտում դնեն: Տարիքային առումով միջինացնելը սխալա:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ապահովագրական ընկերությունը հիմնվումա ոչ թե մի հատ ուստա Մուկուչի վրա, որ դուխով առանց պրոբլեմի քշումա, կամ մի հատ Բարեղամչիկի, որ 19 տարեկանա, բայց կյանքում դեռ 50կմ/ժ-ից ավել չի քշել, այլ միջին վիճակագրական ուստայի ու տարբեր -չիկերի վրա, քանի որ եթե տենց չանի, ապա լուրջ ֆինանսական վնասներ կկրի  Իսկ նորմալ երկրներում նման բացառություններին անհատական մոտեցում են ցուցաբերում, ինչի հավանականությունը մեզ մոտ 0-ի մոտերնա:


Թող հիմնավորի, ոնց որ սիրտը ուզում ա, բայց թող դա չփաթաթեն մարդկանց վզին` պարտադիր ապահովագրության տեսքով:  :Wink:

----------

Lion (12.10.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Թող հիմնավորի, ոնց որ սիրտը ուզում ա, բայց թող դա չփաթաթեն մարդկանց վզին` պարտադիր ապահովագրության տեսքով:


Դա ամբողջ աշխարհում էլ փաթաթվումա, ուզես թե չուզես: Դա նորմալ, քաղաքակիրթ ձևա, ուղղակի մեզ մոտ ինչքանով կաշխատի դեռ չգիտեմ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:37 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:33 ----------




> է 60-ից բարձր տարիքի վարորդների մոտ էլ կարողա սրտի կաթված լինի, թող էդ դեպքում իրանց էլ ռիսկային գոտում դնեն: Տարիքային առումով միջինացնելը սխալա:


Ղեկին կաթվածի դեպքերը կարծում ես շատ են? Տարեկան քանի նման դեպքա արձանագրվում? 10-ը հաստատ չի գերազանցում: Հետևաբար դա վիճակագրության մեջ չեղած բանա:
Նույն հաջողությամբ կարող էին նայել, թե մեծամասամբ որ մեքենաներն են վթարվում: Առաջին տեղում երևի BMW-ն կլինի: Բայց դե ընդհանուր են վերցնում ու խտրականություն չեն ցուցաբերում:

----------


## Rammstein

> Դա ամբողջ աշխարհում էլ փաթաթվումա, ուզես թե չուզես: Դա նորմալ, քաղաքակիրթ ձևա, ուղղակի մեզ մոտ ինչքանով կաշխատի դեռ չգիտեմ:


Բա քաղաքակիրթ ձեւ պիտի լինի, որ դրա անվան տակ փողեր պլոկեն: Մերոնց ուղեղը բացի պլոկելուց ուրիշ ուղղությամբ չի աշխատում:

----------


## terev

> Ամենաանասուն բանն ա, երբ մարդկանց հատկությունները միջինացնում են ու դրա հիման վրա նման հաշվարկներ են կատարում: [


Ճիշտ ես ասում: Պետք է յուրաքանչյուր վարորդի մի հատ մեքենա տան ու վթարային իրավիճակներով տեստ դրայվ անցկացնեն, տեսնեն ով ինչպես է իրեն դրսևորում ու ըստ այդմ էլ որոշեն ապահովագրության չափը:






> Ընդունակ մարդը 10 օրում կարա բարձրակարգ վարորդ դառնա, [


Այն ընդունակ մարդիք, որոնք կարծում են, որ 10 օրում դարձել են բարձրակարգ վարորդներ, նրանց մեծ մասը առաջին տարում վթարի պատճառ են դառնում:

----------

davidus (12.10.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Այն ընդունակ մարդիք, որոնք կարծում են, որ 10 օրում դարձել են բարձրակարգ վարորդներ, նրանց մեծ մասը առաջին տարում վթարի պատճառ են դառնում:


Եթե նկատեցիր, իմ ու քո ասածները լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են: Դու էն մարդկանց մասին ես խոսում, ովքեր *կարծում են*, թե բարձրակարգ վարորդ են դառել, իսկ ես խոսում եմ բարձրակարգ վարորդների մասին:

----------


## davidus

> Եթե նկատեցիր, իմ ու քո ասածները լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են: Դու էն մարդկանց մասին ես խոսում, ովքեր *կարծում են*, թե բարձրակարգ վարորդ են դառել, իսկ ես խոսում եմ բարձրակարգ վարորդների մասին:


Էսօր Երևանում նույնիսկ ստաժավոր վարորդներն են խամություն անում: Ռամշ ջան, Երևանի փողոցները գերմանական ավտոբաներ չեն, որ մի գիծ ընկնես ու 60-ի տակ մարմանդ գետի պես գնաս: Դու հլը տես, թե կարա 10 օրեկան վարորդը Մարքսի` ոսկու շուկայի հատվածը ցերեկով անցնի, հետո նոր ասա: Ու քաղաքում նման վայրեր ահագին կան:

----------


## terev

> Եթե նկատեցիր, իմ ու քո ասածները լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են: Դու էն մարդկանց մասին ես խոսում, ովքեր *կարծում են*, թե բարձրակարգ վարորդ են դառել, իսկ ես խոսում եմ բարձրակարգ վարորդների մասին:


10 օրում բարձրակարգ վարորդ դարձածները միայն կարծում են, որ իրենք բարձրակարգ վարորդ են, քանի որ *հնարավոր չի* 10 օրում նորմալ վարորդ դառնալ, էլ ուր մնաց բարձրակարգ վարորդ դառնալ:

----------


## tikopx

> 10 օրում բարձրակարգ վարորդ դարձածները միայն կարծում են, որ իրենք բարձրակարգ վարորդ են, քանի որ *հնարավոր չի* 10 օրում նորմալ վարորդ դառնալ, էլ ուր մնաց բարձրակարգ վարորդ դառնալ:


15 օրում հնարավորա դառնալ, եթե ոչ բարձրակարգ, ապա նորմալ վարորդ
կապված նրանից թե ինչ ես քշում,պարզա պօրշով չես կարա, բայց մի քիչ նոմալ ավտոյով կարաս

----------


## davidus

> 15 օրում հնարավորա դառնալ, եթե ոչ բարձրակարգ, ապա նորմալ վարորդ


ապեր, դու ավտո քշել գիտե՞ս...

----------


## tikopx

հա խի՞
մերսի վրա եմ սովորել եթե հետաքրքիրա

----------


## davidus

> հա խի՞
> մերսի վրա եմ սովորել


քանի օրում ու քաղաք որտեղով ես հիմնականում գնում գալիս...

----------


## tikopx

> քանի օրում ու քաղաք որտեղով ես հիմնականում գնում գալիս...


հիմա պռավա չունեմ, բայց որտեղ պետքա լինում քշում եմ, սովորել եմ 1 շաբաթ ում մոտ  գումարած 2-4 օր, ի դեպ ԲՄՎ ով վապշե վեջս չի, բայց հանգիստ եմ քշում, կախված է մարդուց,եթե ցանկություն լինի կսովորի…Գնում եմ հայաստանի խաղին, եթե հարց կա տվեք , գամ կպատասխանեմ

----------


## davidus

> հիմա պռավա չունեմ, բայց որտեղ պետքա լինում քշում եմ, սովորել եմ 1 շաբաթ ում մոտ  գումարած 2-4 օր, ի դեպ ԲՄՎ ով վապշե վեջս չի, բայց հանգիստ եմ քշում, կախված է մարդուց,եթե ցանկություն լինի կսովորի…Գնում եմ հայաստանի խաղին, *եթե հարց կա տվեք* , գամ կպատասխանեմ


լավ ապեր, եղավ...  :LOL:

----------

terev (12.10.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Էսօր Երևանում նույնիսկ ստաժավոր վարորդներն են խամություն անում: Ռամշ ջան, Երևանի փողոցները գերմանական ավտոբաներ չեն, որ մի գիծ ընկնես ու 60-ի տակ մարմանդ գետի պես գնաս: Դու հլը տես, թե կարա 10 օրեկան վարորդը Մարքսի` ոսկու շուկայի հատվածը ցերեկով անցնի, հետո նոր ասա: Ու քաղաքում նման վայրեր ահագին կան:


Դավ ջան, քո ասածը բոլոր վարորդներին ա վերաբերում, իսկ իմ ասածի հետ բացարձակապես կապ չուներ:  :Smile: 




> 10 օրում բարձրակարգ վարորդ դարձածները միայն կարծում են, որ իրենք բարձրակարգ վարորդ են, քանի որ *հնարավոր չի* 10 օրում նորմալ վարորդ դառնալ, էլ ուր մնաց բարձրակարգ վարորդ դառնալ:


Հարգարժան *terev*.
1. Պետք չի բառերիցս կառչել: Ես 10 օրն ու 10 տարին պատահական թվեր ասեցի` զուտ կարգերի տարբերությունը ցույց տալու համար: Եթե 10 տարու փոխարեն ասեի 1000 տարի, երեւի պիտի ասեիր, թե մարդիկ էդքան չեն ապրում:
2. Երբեք մի ասա հնարավոր չի: Ես էլ կարամ պնդեմ, որ անհնար բան չկա:

Մեկ էլ հաշվի առ, որ էդ ստաժը հաշվվում ա վարորդական իրավունք ստանալու օրվանից, բայց ցանկացած մարդ մինչեւ ստանալը կարող ա էնքան քշած լինի, որ երկրի օզոնային շերտի կեսը վարի տված լինի:՛

Հ.Գ. Գիտեմ, էդքան օզոնային շերտ վարի տալ *հնարավոր չի*:  ::}:

----------

tikopx (12.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Դավ ջան, քո ասածը բոլոր վարորդներին ա վերաբերում, իսկ իմ ասածի հետ բացարձակապես կապ չուներ: 
> 
> Մեկ էլ հաշվի առ, որ էդ ստաժը հաշվվում ա վարորդական իրավունք ստանալու օրվանից, բայց ցանկացած մարդ մինչեւ ստանալը կարող ա էնքան քշած լինի, որ երկրի օզոնային շերտի կեսը վարի տված լինի:


Ես էլ ճանաչում եմ մարդու, որ մոտ 6 տարի առաջ ա վարորդական իրավունք հանել, բայց էս 6 տարվա մեջ մի 10 անգամ մեքենայի ղեկին չի նստել: Տես հիմա կասես, էդ էլ մյուս ծայրահեղությունն ա, բայց եթե նայում ես մի 10000 հոգու հաշվարկով կարող ա մնամ մարդ մի 50 հոգի էլ չլինի, ու ընդհանուր վիճակագրության վրա դա չի ազդում: Էս դեպքում ավելի շատ դեդուկցիայի մեթոդով են գնում` ոնց բոլորը, ընենց էլ դու:

----------


## terev

> 1. Պետք չի բառերիցս կառչել: Ես 10 օրն ու 10 տարին պատահական թվեր ասեցի` զուտ կարգերի տարբերությունը ցույց տալու համար:


Դե եթե պատահական ես ասում այդ թվերը, մարդիք էլ նստել հաշվարկ են արել ու նոր են թվեր ասում, էլ դրա անասունությունը որնա՞:
Ու եթե մարկանց ընդունակությունները չընդհանրացնեն, էլ ոնց՞ կարելի ա յուրաքանչյուրի ընդունակությունները ստուգել:

Ավելի լավ կլիներ այս թեմայում քննարկեինք, թէ ինչ՞ ապահովագրական ընկերություններ կան, ինչպիսին՞ են նրանց պայմանները և որին՞ կարելի է վստահել:

----------

ministr (13.10.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես էլ ճանաչում եմ մարդու, որ մոտ 6 տարի առաջ ա վարորդական իրավունք հանել, բայց էս 6 տարվա մեջ մի 10 անգամ մեքենայի ղեկին չի նստել: Տես հիմա կասես, էդ էլ մյուս ծայրահեղությունն ա, բայց եթե նայում ես մի 10000 հոգու հաշվարկով կարող ա մնամ մարդ մի 50 հոգի էլ չլինի, ու ընդհանուր վիճակագրության վրա դա չի ազդում: Էս դեպքում ավելի շատ դեդուկցիայի մեթոդով են գնում` ոնց բոլորը, ընենց էլ դու:


Դրա համար էլ իրական ստաժավոր մարդը շատ հավանական ա, որ տուժի, իրական անստաժը` շահի:
Դիցուք` դու 2 տարվա ստաժ ունես, ու շատ հաճախ ես քշում, հարեւանդ էլ 4 տարվա ստաժ ունի, բայց քո ասած դեպքից ա` տարին երկու անգամ քշի, թե չէ: Հիմա մի՞թե վիրավորական չի, որ դու ավելի շատ ես մուծում ապահովագրությանը, քան ինքը` միայն ստաժի պատճառով:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:58 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:40 ----------




> Ու եթե մարկանց ընդունակությունները չընդհանրացնեն, էլ ոնց՞ կարելի ա յուրաքանչյուրի ընդունակությունները ստուգել:


Եթե հայտնի ա, որ 3 տարբեր թվերի միջին թվաբանականը հավասար ա 100-ի, կարո՞ղ ես էդ երեք թվերը ասել:  :Think: 
Հնարավոր չի յուրաքանչյուրի ընդունակությունը ստուգել: Ու ընդհանրապես էս ընդունակությունների վերաբերյալ խոսակցությունը երկրորդականմ, ավելի կարեւոր հարցեր կան, օրինակի համար էն, որ մեր երկրում 500 մետր հարթ ասֆալտապատ ճանապարհ չկա, բայց պարտադիր ապահովագրություն արդեն կա:




> Ավելի լավ կլիներ այս թեմայում քննարկեինք, թէ ինչ՞ ապահովագրական ընկերություններ կան, ինչպիսին՞ են նրանց պայմանները և որին՞ կարելի է վստահել:


Չեմ կարծում, թե նման ընկերությունների պակաս կզգացվի, հես ա մրջյունի պես կշատանան:

----------


## davidus

> Դրա համար էլ իրական ստաժավոր մարդը շատ հավանական ա, որ տուժի, իրական անստաժը` շահի:
> Դիցուք` դու 2 տարվա ստաժ ունես, ու շատ հաճախ ես քշում, հարեւանդ էլ 4 տարվա ստաժ ունի, բայց քո ասած դեպքից ա` տարին երկու անգամ քշի, թե չէ: Հիմա մի՞թե վիրավորական չի, որ դու ավելի շատ ես մուծում ապահովագրությանը, քան ինքը` միայն ստաժի պատճառով:


Դե ստեղ վիրավորականի պահը էդքան էլ չի, որովհետև ամենահմուտ վարորդն էլ բացարձակ երաշխիք չունի, որ որոշակի պայմաններում հնարավոր է ցուցաբերի էն ամենավատ քշողից էլ վատ հմտություններ ու վթարի պատճառ դառնա: Բայց դե որ հաշվարկման մեխանիզմը թերի է, էդ նույնիսկ քննարկելու բան էլ չի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ավետ ջան, արի սենց անենք էլի, էս վերջի մի քանի տարվա մեջ մի բան եմ սովորել, որ դուրս շատ ա գալիս: Ուրեմն եթե մի բան ասում ես վատա, անասունություն ա, սենց ա նենց ա, ուրեմն պիտի առաջարկես դրա ալտեռնատիվ, եթե չես կարում առաջարկես ուրեմն վատը չի, անասունություն չի, սենց չի, նենց չի: Կարճ ասած լուծում չունես մի բողոքի: 

Հիմա դու ապահովագրական ընկերություն ես, առաջարկի ձև ապահովագրության գումար սահմանելու: Դու էս ու միլիոնավոր վարորդներ: 

Հ.Գ. ինչքան լսել եմ, մյուս տարվանից ով պատահարների մեջ չի ընկել, իրանց գումարը իջնելու ա, պատահարների մասնակիցներինը բարձրանա, ու տենց ամեն տարի անհատական վերանայվելու է:

----------

terev (13.10.2010)

----------


## ministr

Լավ հուզական կողմերը դնենք մի կողմ: Ունենք էն, ինչ որ ունենք:

Ինչ ենք անում հիմա? Ինչ ապահովագրական կազմակերպություններ կան? Օրինակ մեր վերելակի գովազդային վահանակում ինչ որ "Ռեսո" ապահովագրական ընկերության գովազդ ա, համաձայն որի էս կողմ էն կողմ էլ չենք վազվզում, իրենց մարդը էդ կտրոնը բերում տալիսա: Բայց թե ինչ կարգի ընկերությունա դա գաղափար չունեմ:

----------


## tikopx

ես ավելի կվստահե ՌՈՍԳՈՍՏՌԱԽԱՌՄԵՆԻԱ ին :դե ռուսական կապիտալով, ավելի հայտնիյա այս ասպարեզում, գործումա արդեն քանի տարիներ

----------


## ministr

Կգերադասեի, որ գոնե էդ փողը մնար Հայաստանում, ոչ թե գնար ռուսների ձեռը:

----------

davidus (13.10.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

Ժող ջան հիմա սենց մի հարց.
Հիմա որ էդ գումարները մուծենք, իսկապես եթե հանկարծ մեքենադ խփես կամ նման մի բան իրանք կփակեն ծախսերը, թե՞ ինչպես հայերից մեծ մասի նման "կռուտիտները" գրպաններում ֆռֆռալու են։

----------


## ministr

Ապահովագրական պատահարի (տվյալ դեպքում ավտովթար) սցենարը սենցա ըստ Վաչե Գաբրիելյանի, որ ինչքան հասկացա էս համակարգի ներդրման քավորնա ԿԲ-ից:
Եթե նման բան եղավ ու մարդու բան չի եղել, ապա վարորդները կարող են ոստիկան էլ չկանչել, իրար մեջ որոշել ինչն ինչոցա, մեղավորը զանգումա իրա ապահովագրական ընկերություն, ասումա որ նման բանա եղել, նրանք էլ կամ մարդ ուղարկում են կամ չէ: Եթե չեն ուղարկում երկու վարորդները ստորագրում են ինչ որ համաձայնագիր (դրա բլանկը ոնց հասկանում եմ վարորդների մոտ պետքա լինի): Ու տուժողը էդ թղթով հանդերձ գնումա մեղավորի ապահովագրական ընկերություն ու ասումա դե տուր փողս: Այ ստեղ սկսումա ինձ համար մութ մասը: Բա որ չտվեց, կամ քիչ տվեց... Ըստ վերոհիշյալ պարոնի գոյություն ունի ոմն բյուրո, որ թույլ չի տա ապահովագրական ընկերությունը նման բան անի, թե ոնց են դա անելու չեմ հասկանում: Կարճ ասած հերիք չի էդ մարդու մեքենային խփել են, դեռ մի բան էլ պետքա ընկնի դռնեդուռ որ փոխհատուցում ստանա:

----------


## davidus

> Ապահովագրական պատահարի (տվյալ դեպքում ավտովթար) սցենարը սենցա ըստ Վաչե Գաբրիելյանի, որ ինչքան հասկացա էս համակարգի ներդրման քավորնա ԿԲ-ից:
> Եթե նման բան եղավ ու մարդու բան չի եղել, ապա վարորդները կարող են ոստիկան էլ չկանչել, իրար մեջ որոշել ինչն ինչոցա, մեղավորը զանգումա իրա ապահովագրական ընկերություն, ասումա որ նման բանա եղել, նրանք էլ կամ մարդ ուղարկում են կամ չէ: Եթե չեն ուղարկում երկու վարորդները ստորագրում են ինչ որ համաձայնագիր (դրա բլանկը ոնց հասկանում եմ վարորդների մոտ պետքա լինի): Ու տուժողը էդ թղթով հանդերձ գնումա մեղավորի ապահովագրական ընկերություն ու ասումա դե տուր փողս: *Այ ստեղ սկսումա ինձ համար մութ մասը: Բա որ չտվեց, կամ քիչ տվեց... Ըստ վերոհիշյալ պարոնի գոյություն ունի ոմն բյուրո, որ թույլ չի տա ապահովագրական ընկերությունը նման բան անի, թե ոնց են դա անելու չեմ հասկանում:* Կարճ ասած հերիք չի էդ մարդու մեքենային խփել են, դեռ մի բան էլ պետքա ընկնի դռնեդուռ որ փոխհատուցում ստանա:


Պահո, էս մասը բաց էի թողել... ի՞նչ բյուրո, սրանք իսկականից վա՞տ են: Էդ բյուրոյին եթե հարկադրանքի լծակներով չօժտեցին, էդ բյուրոն բանի պետք չի:
Դավ, իսկ էդ բյուրոյի մասին թեկուզ հեռակա կարգով լսել ե՞ս, ո՞վ են, ինչացու՞ են...

----------


## ministr

Բա ես գիտեմ ինչացու են? Ապահովագրական բյուրո... ցանկացած բյուրո ինձ մոտ ասոցացվումա կոֆե խմողների բազմության հետ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:27 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:17 ----------

Ոնց հասկանում եմ, պետքա ապահովագրության մեջ մտցնել նաև սեփական մեքենան, ինչը կամավորա ու ԱՊՊԱ-ի մեջ չկա որպես պարտադիր կետ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ավետ ջան, արի սենց անենք էլի, էս վերջի մի քանի տարվա մեջ մի բան եմ սովորել, որ դուրս շատ ա գալիս: Ուրեմն եթե մի բան ասում ես վատա, անասունություն ա, սենց ա նենց ա, ուրեմն պիտի առաջարկես դրա ալտեռնատիվ, եթե չես կարում առաջարկես ուրեմն վատը չի, անասունություն չի, սենց չի, նենց չի: Կարճ ասած լուծում չունես մի բողոքի: 
> 
> Հիմա դու ապահովագրական ընկերություն ես, առաջարկի ձև ապահովագրության գումար սահմանելու: Դու էս ու միլիոնավոր վարորդներ: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. ինչքան լսել եմ, մյուս տարվանից ով պատահարների մեջ չի ընկել, իրանց գումարը իջնելու ա, պատահարների մասնակիցներինը բարձրանա, ու տենց ամեն տարի անհատական վերանայվելու է:


Ինչի առանց ապահովագրության էդքան վատ ա՞: Էդքան անփոխարինելի բան ա՞ էդ ապահովագրությունը: Տպավորություն ա ստացվում, որ ամենակարեւոր բանը դա ա, քարուքանդ փողոցներն ու չիրականացվող տեխասմոտրները` հեչ:  :Dntknw: 




> Ապահովագրական պատահարի (տվյալ դեպքում ավտովթար) սցենարը սենցա ըստ Վաչե Գաբրիելյանի, որ ինչքան հասկացա էս համակարգի ներդրման քավորնա ԿԲ-ից:
> Եթե նման բան եղավ ու մարդու բան չի եղել, ապա վարորդները կարող են ոստիկան էլ չկանչել, իրար մեջ որոշել ինչն ինչոցա, մեղավորը զանգումա իրա ապահովագրական ընկերություն, ասումա որ նման բանա եղել, նրանք էլ կամ մարդ ուղարկում են կամ չէ: Եթե չեն ուղարկում երկու վարորդները ստորագրում են ինչ որ համաձայնագիր (դրա բլանկը ոնց հասկանում եմ վարորդների մոտ պետքա լինի): Ու տուժողը էդ թղթով հանդերձ գնումա մեղավորի ապահովագրական ընկերություն ու ասումա դե տուր փողս: Այ ստեղ սկսումա ինձ համար մութ մասը: Բա որ չտվեց, կամ քիչ տվեց... Ըստ վերոհիշյալ պարոնի գոյություն ունի ոմն բյուրո, որ թույլ չի տա ապահովագրական ընկերությունը նման բան անի, թե ոնց են դա անելու չեմ հասկանում: Կարճ ասած հերիք չի էդ մարդու մեքենային խփել են, դեռ մի բան էլ պետքա ընկնի դռնեդուռ որ փոխհատուցում ստանա:


Հեռուստացույցով լսեցի, որ չեմ հիշում ինչքան գումարից ավել ապահովագրական ընկերությունները չեն վճարելու: Եթե վնասի չափը ավելի մեծ թիվ ա, քան էդ թիվը, ապա տուժողը ապահովագրական ընկերությունից էդ մաքսիմալ գումարը ստանում ա, ու ցանկության դեպքում էլ դատական հայց ա ներկայացնում մեղավորի դեմ` մնացած գումարի համար:
Կարճ ասած` ձեւական ապահովագրություն ա: Հեն ա թող ընդհանրապես չլինի, թող բոլոր հարցերը թող դատական կարգով լուծվեն:
Դատականը մի հատ էլ առավելություն ունի, եթե պետք ա վնասի չափը հաշվել, ապա տվյալ մասնագետը շահագրգռված չի էժան հաշվել: Իսկ ապահովագրական ընկերության մասնագետները ամեն ինչ կանեն, որ իրանց ընկերությունը քիչ փող մուծի տուժողին:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:29 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:28 ----------




> Ոնց հասկանում եմ, պետքա ապահովագրության մեջ մտցնել նաև սեփական մեքենան, ինչը կամավորա ու ԱՊՊԱ-ի մեջ չկա որպես պարտադիր կետ:


Բա դու գիտեիր ի՞նչ:  :Shok:

----------


## ministr

> Ինչի առանց ապահովագրության էդքան վատ ա՞: Էդքան անփոխարինելի բան ա՞ էդ ապահովագրությունը: Տպավորություն ա ստացվում, որ ամենակարեւոր բանը դա ա, քարուքանդ փողոցներն ու չիրականացվող տեխասմոտրները` հեչ: 
> 
> 
> 
> Հեռուստացույցով լսեցի, որ չեմ հիշում ինչքան գումարից ավել ապահովագրական ընկերությունները չեն վճարելու: Եթե վնասի չափը ավելի մեծ թիվ ա, քան էդ թիվը, ապա տուժողը ապահովագրական ընկերությունից էդ մաքսիմալ գումարը ստանում ա, ու ցանկության դեպքում էլ դատական հայց ա ներկայացնում մեղավորի դեմ` մնացած գումարի համար:
> Կարճ ասած` ձեւական ապահովագրություն ա: Հեն ա թող ընդհանրապես չլինի, թող բոլոր հարցերը թող դատական կարգով լուծվեն:
> Դատականը մի հատ էլ առավելություն ունի, եթե պետք ա վնասի չափը հաշվել, ապա տվյալ մասնագետը շահագրգռված չի էժան հաշվել: Իսկ ապահովագրական ընկերության մասնագետները ամեն ինչ կանեն, որ իրանց ընկերությունը քիչ փող մուծի տուժողին:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:29 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:28 ----------
> ...


Ապահովագրությունը ամեն դեպքում լավա, որ գիտես մի բան եղավ պարտքերի տակ չես ընկնի: Ցիվիլ գործիքա ճանապարհների բազառները վերացնելու համար:

Բազայինով 1.5մլն-ա ոնց որ վճարվելիք առավելագույն գումարը, իսկ եթե ուզում ես էդ թիվն ավելանա, ապա խնդրեմ ովա ձեռքդ բռնել, ուղղակի մուծվելիք գումարդ կմեծանա: Բացի դրանից նաև մյուս ծայրն էլ կա, որ որոշակի գումարից քիչ ապահովագրական ընկերությունը չի վճարում: Օրինակ 50000-ից: Այսինքն եթե բամպերը թեթև ճաքեց (իհարկե նայած մեքենայի) ապա իրենք փող չեն տա:

Գիտեմ էն, որ ԱՊՊԱ-յով ապահովագրվումա միայն դիմացի մեքենան: Այսինքն մեկը խփեց ինչ որ մեքենայի, ապա քո ապահովագրությունը կվճարի էդ մեքենայի փողը, իսկ խփողի մեքենան մնումա իր վրա: Եթե ուզում ա, որ իր մեքենան էլ մտնի ապահովագրության մեջ, ապա գումարն ավելանումա: 
 Ոնց հասկանում եմ, ԱՊՊԱ-ն չի ապահովագրում նաև գողությունից:

----------


## Rammstein

> Բացի դրանից նաև մյուս ծայրն էլ կա, որ որոշակի գումարից քիչ ապահովագրական ընկերությունը չի վճարում: Օրինակ 50000-ից: Այսինքն եթե բամպերը թեթև ճաքեց (իհարկե նայած մեքենայի) ապա իրենք փող չեն տա:


Մի խոսքով սաղ իրանց ձեռն ա, ինչ ֆոկուս ուզեն կանեն:  :Bad: 
50,000-ի վնասը կգրեն 49.000 ու չեն մուծի: Մեջտեղում տուժում ա պատահարի մեղավորը, ով մուծում ա համ ապահովագրության համար, համ ուրիշի մեքենան սարքելու համար:

----------

Lion (14.10.2010)

----------


## ministr

Ինձ թվումա դա իրենց գրելով չի: Նախ ոչ մի մրոտ չի կարող օֆիցիալ թուղթ տալ, թե ինչքանի ծախսա: Թուղթ կարողա տալ օրինակ համապատասխան բրենդի սերվիսը: Էդ սերվիսի եզրակացությամբ էլ կգնաս ապահովագրություն ու կասես դե մուծվի: Համ էլ մեքենան նորմալ կսարքեն մասերը փոխելով, ոչ թե կցմցելով:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ինչի առանց ապահովագրության էդքան վատ ա՞: Էդքան անփոխարինելի բան ա՞ էդ ապահովագրությունը: Տպավորություն ա ստացվում, որ ամենակարեւոր բանը դա ա, քարուքանդ փողոցներն ու չիրականացվող տեխասմոտրները` հեչ:


Էտ ուրիշ հարց ա, առանձին կարելիա քննարկել: Դու սկզբում խոսում էիր մարդկանց ունակությունների միջինացումից ու ըստ դրա գումարի սահմանումից, հիմա խնդրում եմ նորից անդրադառնալ վերևի հարցադրմանս: Դու լինելով ապահովագրական ընկերություն ինչպես կսահմանեիր գումարի չափը:

----------


## terev

> Գրանցվել է ապահովագրողների բյուրոն
> 
> ԿԲ խորհուրդը հունիսի 28-ի նիստում գրանցել է «Հայաստանի ավտոապահովագրողների բյուրո» ինքնակարգավորվող կազմակերպություն իրավաբանական անձանց միությունը:
> Այս միությունը բավական կարևոր է Հայաստանում 2011թ. ավտոտրանսպորտային միջոցների օգտագործումից բխող պատասխանատվության պարտադիր ապահովագրության ինստիտուտի ներդրման համար։
> 
> Բյուրոյի գործունեության նպատակը տուժած անձանց շահերի պաշտպանությունն է և ավտոտրանսպորտային միջոցների օգտագործումից բխող պատասխանատվության պարտադիր ապահովագրության (ԱՊՊԱ) համակարգի կայունության և զարգացման ապահովումը: Օրենքով սահմանված է, որ Բյուրոն վերահսկելու է իր անդամ ապահովագրական ընկերությունների գործունեությունը, ընդունելու է կանոններ, որոշումներ և կարգադրություններ ԱՊՊԱ ոլորտում և այլն:
> 
> Բյուրոն հիմնադրում է Կենտրոնական բանկը: Բացի ԿԲ-ից` Բյուրոյին անդամակցել կարող են ապահովագրական ընկերությունները, որոնք Հայաստանի յուրաքանչյուր մարզում ունեն մշտապես գործող առնվազն մեկ մասնաճյուղ կամ գործակալ։
> Բյուրոյի կառավարման մարմիններն են Բյուրոյի անդամների ընդհանուր ժողովը, Բյուրոյի խորհուրդը և Բյուրոյի գործադիր տնօրենը։ Բյուրոյի կառավարման բարձրագույն մարմինը Բյուրոյի անդամների ընդհանուր ժողովն է, որին մասնակցում է Բյուրոյի յուրաքանչյուր անդամ իր լիազոր ներկայացուցչի միջոցով:
> ...


http://www.cdaily.am/home/paper/2010_06_29/news/20070/

Երեկ Հ2-ով հաղորդում էր և հաղորդման հյուրն էր ֆյուրոյի գործադիր տնօրենը: Ըստ նրա խոսքերի
մինչ այժմ լիցենզավորվել են 9 ապահովագրական ընկերություն, որոնցից 8-ը բյուրոյի անդամ է:
Ապահովագրական ընկերությունը բյուրոյին անդամակցելու համար անդամավճար է մուծում: Բյուրոն պարտավորվում է վճարել այն անձանց գումարները, որոնց ապահովագրական ընկերությունները սննկացել են: 
Բյուրոն պարտադրել է ապահովագրական ընկերություններին առաջին տարում հանդես գալ միևնույն պայմաններով, իսկ արդեն 2012-ից ապահովագրական ընկերությունները կարող են հանդես գալ տարբեր պայմաններով: 
Ապահովագրական ընկերությունները պետք է ունենան կայքեր, որոնցում մուտքագրելով տվյալլները, կարող ես իմանալ ապահովագրուէյան չափը:

Իսկ հիմա իմ իմացածը:
Վթարից հետո, վթարի վայր են գալիս ապահովագրական ընկերության գործակալները, որոնցում որ գրանցված են վթարված մեքենաները և ամեն մեկը վճարում է իր մոտ գրանցված մեքենայի համար: 
Իմ իմանալով պետք է վճարեն երկու կողմին էլ, կապ չունի թէ ով է վթարի մեղավորը:

Իսկ հիմա ինձ հետաքրքրող հարցը:
Դեպքը տեղի է ունեցել մոտ 2-3 տարի առաջ: 
Մտերիմներիցս մեկը սերվիսից նոր 07 էր վերցրել, դե իհարկե ապահովագրել էր: Մի 2 ամիս հետո իր մեղքով ավտոն ջարդեց: Եկավ գործակալը ու գնահատեց մոտ 1500-1600 դոլար: Բայց 100 դոլար մաղարիչից հետո ընդհանուր վնասը գնահատվեց 2100 դոլար, որը և ստացավ ապահովագրական ընկերությունից:
Հիմա հարցը այն է թէ որ՞ ընկերության գործակալներն են ավելի բարեխիղճ կամ որ՞ ընկերության գործակալներին կաշառելով կարելի է ստանալ ավելի մեծ գումարներ:  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Էտ ուրիշ հարց ա, առանձին կարելիա քննարկել: Դու սկզբում խոսում էիր մարդկանց ունակությունների միջինացումից ու ըստ դրա գումարի սահմանումից, հիմա խնդրում եմ նորից անդրադառնալ վերևի հարցադրմանս: Դու լինելով ապահովագրական ընկերություն ինչպես կսահմանեիր գումարի չափը:


Չգիտեմ` ոնց կսահմանեի, բայց ոնց էլ սահմանեի չէի պարտադրի, որ բոլորը ապահովագրեն:
Իսկ մարդկանց ունակությունների մասին ինքս եմ գրառումներիցս մեկում նշել, որ դա երկրորդական ա:

----------


## voter

Վթարից հետո առաջինը ով գալիս է դա Ոստիկյան-սերժանտներն են, որ ոնց էլ լինի մի պրիչին գտնում են բոլորի վրա տույժը գրում են։ 
Այնպես որ ապահովվագրական կանոնակարգերը կարելի է մոռանալ, չեմ հավատում, որ Հայաստանում ինչ որ ապահովվագրական ընկերություն հանգիստ կկարողանա ապացուցել ամեն ջիպավորի, որ իր մոտ ապահովվագրված մասկվիչի տերը, որի հետ նա բախվել է, մեղավոր չէ, այլ ջիպածինը ու նրա ապահովվագրականը պիտի մասկվիչն էլ սարքի վնասներն էլ հատուցի, իսկ ինքը իրա ջիպը իրա հաշվին սարքի...

Մի խորհուրդ կարելի է տալ - ապահովվագրել մեքենան լուրջ ծանր կապեր ունեցող ընկերությունում, որին հենց այնպես չեն դնի քցեն սերժանտները, դատա-բժշկական «դակազատներով», որից հետևում է, որ  իրանք անմեղ զբոսնում էին 30կմ/ժ իսկ խարդապ ժիգուլիները ու մասկվիչները, ոտի տակ էին ընգգնում և այդպես 13 անգամ Մաշտոցի պողոտայի ամբողջ երկայնքով։ Ջիպածիններին նոր գիտեք, որ իրանք վեչնի մեղավոր չէն, իրանց պրոստո կատաղացնում են փողոցներում զբոսնող հետիոտները...

Օրինակով ասած - եթե լֆիկա,նեմեցիկա, դոդիկային որևէ ջիպածինը վթար ստեղծի ձեր մեքենայի հետ, հազվադեպ ոստիկյան-սերժանտ ռիսկ կանի նրան որպես մեղավոր արձանագրել ու հավանական է, որ ձեզ կգրեն մեղավոր։ Դրանից հետո դարդը մնալու է ձեր ապահովվագրության գլխին, որ պիտի դատական ատյաններովա, թե բյուրոներովա, պիտի գնա ջիպածինին ապացուցի, որ իրնքն է մեղավոր ու ջիպածինի ապահովվագրույթունը պիտի ձեր մեքենան սարքի։ 

Այդ իսկ պատճառով լավ քցեք բռնեք թե ում եք վստահում ձեր մեքենայի ապահովվագրությունը, որ վատ պահին չասեն «ապե վարիանտ չկա դակազատ անենք, որ դու մեղավոր չես,ինքը շատ թափովա, մենք պիտի ստիպված տուժվենք մուծվենք դրա ջիպը սարքենք,իսկ դու էլ գնա գլխիտ ճարը տես քո մեքենան մի ձև սարքի»։

Ավելին, կարծումեմ 30-100 հազարանոց ջիպացինները մի քանի հազար կմուծվեն տարբեր սերժանտների ու բյուրոների, որ նրանք ոչ միայն ուրիշներին մեղավոր հանեն բոլոր դեպքերում այլ նույնիսկ «բացարձակ անվերանորոգելի» ձևակերպեն իրենց ջիպերն, որ ապահովվագրական ընկերությունը, ստիպված լինի նոր ջիպի գինը մուծվել իրանք գնան իրանց համար նորն առնեն....

----------


## terev

Փաստորեն ես սխալ գիտեի




> *Ընդհանուր բնութագիր կամ ինչ՞ է ԱՊՊԱ-ն*
> 
> Մենք բոլորս էլ գիտակցում ենք, որ առօրյայում անխուսափելի են ավտոտրանսպորտային պատահարները և դրանց անցանկալի հետևանքները։
> 
> Սովորաբար, ավտովթարի դեպքում կարող են առաջանալ`
> 
>    1. մեղավոր վարորդի մեքենային, գույքին և կյանքին պատճառված վնասների հետ կապված ծախսեր,
>    2. երրորդ անձանց (հետիոտնին, այլ մեքենայի վարորդին, մեքենայի ուղևորին) պատճառված գույքային և անձնական վնասների հետ կապված ծախսեր։
> 
> ...


*Հայաստանի ավտոապահովագրողների բյուրոյի կայքը*

----------


## NetX

> Իսկ հիմա իմ իմացածը:
> Վթարից հետո, վթարի վայր են գալիս ապահովագրական ընկերության գործակալները, որոնցում որ գրանցված են վթարված մեքենաները և ամեն մեկը վճարում է իր մոտ գրանցված մեքենայի համար: 
> *Իմ իմանալով պետք է վճարեն երկու կողմին էլ, կապ չունի թէ ով է վթարի մեղավորը:*


Ներկայացված պարտադիր ապահովագրության դեպքում վխարվում է դիմացի կողմից, և բացի այդ որոշակի պայմաններով ու չափսով :Smile:

----------


## terev

> Ներկայացված պարտադիր ապահովագրության դեպքում վճարվում է դիմացի կողմից, և բացի այդ որոշակի պայմաններով ու չափսով


Եթե մի քիչ ուշադիր լինեիր, կտեսնեիր որ ես արդեն հերքել եմ այդ միտքը և տվել եմ Հայաստանի ավտոապահովագրողների բյուրոյի կայքի հղումը, որտեղ մանրամասն գրված է:




> Փաստորեն ես սխալ գիտեի

----------


## voter

Ապահովագրական ընկերություններից գումարներ շորթելու համար, ըստ The Wall Street Journal-ի, ԱՄՆ-ում հայկական հանցավոր հանցախմբերը մեխանիզմ են մշակել. ստեղծվել են կեղծ ընկերություններ, որոնց պատկանող ավտոմեքենաները իբր վթարի են ենթարկվել. հետո այդ մասին փաստաթղթերը ուղարկել են մասնավոր ապահովագրական ընկերություններին եւ գումարներ պահանջել»։

http://www.armenialiberty.org/conten...e/2191588.html

Հիմա 3 անգամից գուշակեք ինչ կլինի, այդ «գողերի» հետ եթե նման կեղծարարություն մեքենաների ապագովվագրության հետ Հայաստանում արվի...

Կրկնվեմ, բազմաթիվ անգամ ձանր ու թեթև արեք, նոր վստահեք թե որ ապահովվագրական ընկերության եք մուծելու, հույսով, որ չեն առնի թռնեն կամ կեղծ վթարներով իրանք իրանց մեքենաները չեն սարքի ու իրանց ապահովվագրական ընկերությունը բանկրոտ հայտարարեն...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էտ ուրիշ հարց ա, առանձին կարելիա քննարկել: Դու սկզբում խոսում էիր մարդկանց ունակությունների միջինացումից ու ըստ դրա գումարի սահմանումից, հիմա խնդրում եմ նորից անդրադառնալ վերևի հարցադրմանս: Դու լինելով ապահովագրական ընկերություն ինչպես կսահմանեիր գումարի չափը:


Կներես, որ խցկվում եմ: Եթե ես լինեի, ապա կսահմանեի միայն ըստ մեքենայի գնի: 200 հազարանոց մազերատիի ու 3 հազարանոց ՈՒԱԶ-ի վճարի չափերը պիտի որ տարբեր լինեն ըստ բոլոր տրամաբանությունների: Իսկ վարորդի փորձը բացարձակապես կապ չունի, եթե կան դեպքեր, որ քիչ փորձ ունեցողը շատ փորձ ունեցողից ավելի քիչ է օրենքը խախտում, ապա արդեն դա անարդարացի համակարգ է: Վարորդի պատմությունը, սև ցուցակի մեջ լինել չլինելը միայն պիտի ազդի վարորդին ենթարկած տույժի ու տուգանքների չափի վրա: Մեքենայի ապահովագրության ծախսերը պիտի կապ չունենան մեքենան վարող պոտենցիալ վարորդների քանակի հետ: Այն ինչ ուզում են մտցնել Հայաստանում, դա պրիմիտիվ թալան է, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Այսինքն գեր նպատակը ոչ թե վարորդների հոգսը թեթեևացնելն ու պետության ընդհանուր ծախսերը նվազեցնելն է, այլ ժողովդրից փող կթելը:

----------

Rammstein (16.10.2010)

----------


## terev

> Կրկնվեմ, բազմաթիվ անգամ ձանր ու թեթև արեք, նոր վստահեք թե որ ապահովվագրական ընկերության եք մուծելու, հույսով, որ չեն առնի թռնեն կամ կեղծ վթարներով իրանք իրանց մեքենաները չեն սարքի ու իրանց ապահովվագրական ընկերությունը բանկրոտ հայտարարեն...


Դրա համար էլ հենց գոյություն ունի *Հայաստանի ավտոապահովագրողների բյուրո*, որը ունի *Երաշխավորման ֆոնդ*:




> Բյուրոն Երաշխավորման ֆոնդի միջոցների հաշվին հատուցում է տուժած անձանց պատճառված վնասները, եթե`
> 
>    4. վնաս պատճառած ավտոտրանսպորտային միջոցի վերաբերյալ ԱՊՊԱ պայմանագիր կնքած ապահովագրական ընկերությունը ճանաչվել է անվճարունակ (սնանկ), եթե նա օրենքի համաձայն պարտավոր էր հատուցել պատճառված վնասը:


http://www.paap.am/index.php?al=guarantee_fund

----------


## terev

*Ի՞նչ արժե Ձեր ավտոմեքենայի ապահովագրությունը*

----------

ministr (18.10.2010)

----------


## Norton

Ի դեպ, որ ապահովագրական ընկերությունը խորհուրդ կտաք՝ Ռոսգոսստռախ, Կասկադ ինշուրընս, ԻնգոԱրմենիա խոշորները:

----------


## ministr

Ռոսգոս-ը ամեն դեպքում շատ ավելի լուրջա:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Նայած ում ես ուզում բարեգործություն անել  :Jpit: 

Նաիրի Ինշուրանսը՝ Քոչարյանին
Կասկադը՝ Գաֆեսչյանին
Մյուսներինը դեռ չգիտեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Universe (18.10.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Նայած ում ես ուզում բարեգործություն անել 
> 
> Նաիրի Ինշուրանսը՝ Քոչարյանին
> Կասկադը՝ Գաֆեսչյանին
> Մյուսներինը դեռ չգիտեմ


ԻնգոԱրմենիա-Սերժ Սարգսյան :Wink:  Դե ոնց լնի Ռոսգոսստռախում էլ փայ կունենան, նենց որ ամեն դեպքում, ոնց որ ՀՀ մնացած ոլորտները, նենց էլ ստեղ: Ի դեպ Ռոսգոսստռախի բաժնետոմսերի վերահսկիչ փաթեթը պատկանումա հայազգի գործարարի: Ի դեպ, Կասկադը էլ Գաֆեսճյանինը չի, վաճառվելա Ամերիա բանկին, որի տերը մեր նախագահի մտերիմներիցա:
Ասեմ, որ իմ ինֆերմացիայով պետական մեքենաները ստիպում են ապահովագրել ԻնգոԱրմենիայում, դրա համար իրանց չեմ վստահում, վասնզի մեր բարձրագույն իշխանության ներկայացուցիչները բիզնեսում քցելուց բացի ուրիշ բան չգիտեն, ուստի չի բացառվում, որ նույն տրամաբանությամբ իրենց հաճախորդներին էլ քցողական ծառայություններ մատուցեն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ԻնգոԱրմենիա-Սերժ Սարգսյան Դե ոնց լնի Ռոսգոսստռախում էլ փայ կունենան, նենց որ ամեն դեպքում, ոնց որ ՀՀ մնացած ոլորտները, նենց էլ ստեղ: Ի դեպ Ռոսգոսստռախի բաժնետոմսերի վերահսկիչ փաթեթը պատկանումա հայազգի գործարարի: ...


Ճիշտն ասած էդքան էլ լավ չհասկացա... Ժամանակին մի հատ Լևոն Ալթունյան անունով ձաձա էր եկել մեր օֆիս, իր ասելով «Ինգո–Արմենիա»–ի ակցիաների մեծ մասը պատկանում էր «Ռոսգոսստռախ»–ին, մնացած մասն էլ՝ իրեն։

----------


## Norton

> Ճիշտն ասած էդքան էլ լավ չհասկացա... Ժամանակին մի հատ Լևոն Ալթունյան անունով ձաձա էր եկել մեր օֆիս, իր ասելով «Ինգո–Արմենիա»–ի ակցիաների մեծ մասը պատկանում էր «Ռոսգոսստռախ»–ին, մնացած մասն էլ՝ իրեն։


Ես չգիտեմ ոնց, բայց ես շատ տարածված լուր եմ լսել
ա. պետական հիմնարկներում ստիպողաբար ԻնգոԱրմենիայում են ապահովագրում
բ.ընկերությունը պատկանումա Սերժ Սարգսյանին, ի դեպ, ինֆորմացիա ասողներից մեկը Ինգոի աշխատակիցա:
Ասածս ինչա փաստաթղթային առումով չեմ կարող ասել, վասնզի այս երկրում սաղ կեղծիքա, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ գիտեմ, որ եթե ժողովուրդը մի բան ասումա, ուրեմ տենց էլ կա :Cool:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես չգիտեմ ոնց, բայց ես շատ տարածված լուր եմ լսել
> ա. պետական հիմնարկներում ստիպողաբար ԻնգոԱրմենիայում են ապահովագրում
> բ.ընկերությունը պատկանումա Սերժ Սարգսյանին, ի դեպ, ինֆորմացիա ասողներից մեկը Ինգոի աշխատակիցա:
> Ասածս ինչա փաստաթղթային առումով չեմ կարող ասել, վասնզի այս երկրում սաղ կեղծիքա, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ գիտեմ, որ եթե ժողովուրդը մի բան ասումա, ուրեմ տենց էլ կա


Դե քանի որ սաղ երկիրն ա արդեն Սերժ Սարգսյանին պատկանում, ուրեմն «ինգո»–ից օգտվելը խեր ա :LOL:  Երկրին (Սերժին) օգուտ ենք տալիս էլի...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:33 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:30 ----------

Ժող, ճիշտն ասած մտածում էի էս ինչ աննասուն թվեր են ապահովագրության համար, մեկին տաս փող են շինում, հետո մտա Ռուսաստանի թվերը նայեցի՝ մեզնից բեշ–բեթար, հետո Գերմանիայինը նայեցի... հետո Կանադայինը նայեցի... ու տենց :Sad:  Սաղ աշխարքում դիփ խաբում ին ու խաբում ին...

----------


## voter

Եթե ԻնգոԱրմենիայում սերժանտներն են, նշանակում է իրանք են բոլորին դակազատ անելու, որ մուծվեն ու հազվադեպ է լինելու որ իրանք են մուծվելու։

Այսինքն եթե սերժի ապահովագրականում գրանցված մեքենա ունենաս ու նույնիսկ զապորոժեց էլ լինի ու բախվի ուրիշ ինշուրանսում գրանցված մերսի հետ, մեղավոր էլ լինես, հնարավոր է, որ մեկա մերսին ստիպեն ինքը մեղքը վերցնի իր վրա ու սաղ ծախսերը փակվի...

Բայց դե պարզ է, որ եթե բախվելուց երկուսն էլ նույն սերժական ինշուրանսում եղան, շատ հնարավոր է, որ զապին մեղավոր հանեն, կամ ավելի ճիշտ նրան, ով ավելի շատ կկաշառի իրենց։

Հնարավոր է, որ ՀՀԿական ջիպերը սկսեն արագ տեմպերով թարմացվել, կտանեն կխփեն ու շատ հավանական է, կգրեն - անվերանորոգելի ու բոլորի մուծումներից նոր ջիպի գումար կհատկացվի «խեղճ տուժված ջիպածինին»...

Կարճ ասած, սպասմ ենք տեհենք ինչ ա լելու...
Գագիկ Շամշանի օպերատիվ վթարների նկարահանումները մեծ կարևորություն են ձեռք բերելու, քանի որ հաճախ վթարի մեղավորի բացահայտումը հետաքրքիր ընթացքներ է ստանալու - կռուտոյ ռեալիթի շոու է սկսվելու Հայաստանում ապահովագրությունների ուժի մեջ մտնելուց հետո, սերիալներից ավելի հետաքրքիր

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:21 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:15 ----------




> Կներես, որ խցկվում եմ: Եթե ես լինեի, ապա կսահմանեի միայն ըստ մեքենայի գնի: 200 հազարանոց մազերատիի ու 3 հազարանոց ՈՒԱԶ-ի վճարի չափերը պիտի որ տարբեր լինեն ըստ բոլոր տրամաբանությունների: Իսկ վարորդի փորձը բացարձակապես կապ չունի, եթե կան դեպքեր, որ քիչ փորձ ունեցողը շատ փորձ ունեցողից ավելի քիչ է օրենքը խախտում, ապա արդեն դա անարդարացի համակարգ է: Վարորդի պատմությունը, սև ցուցակի մեջ լինել չլինելը միայն պիտի ազդի վարորդին ենթարկած տույժի ու տուգանքների չափի վրա: Մեքենայի ապահովագրության ծախսերը պիտի կապ չունենան մեքենան վարող պոտենցիալ վարորդների քանակի հետ: Այն ինչ ուզում են մտցնել Հայաստանում, դա պրիմիտիվ թալան է, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Այսինքն գեր նպատակը ոչ թե վարորդների հոգսը թեթեևացնելն ու պետության ընդհանուր ծախսերը նվազեցնելն է, այլ ժողովդրից փող կթելը:


Վարորդների փորձի հարցում, Եվրոպայում ամեն ընկերություն ինքնէ որոշում, հաշվի առնել թե ոչ ու ինչ գին սահմանել, զուտ նրա համար, որ զեղչերով շահագռգռի իր մոտ գան ապահովվագրեն...

Հայաստանում կենտրոնական Բանկի միջամտությամբ տրանսպորտային միջոցների տարիֆների սահմանումը աբսուրդ է - չնայած երևի դա նրանից է, որ տրանսպորտի նախարարությունը զբաղված է ոչ թե իր գործով, այլ բարեգործությամբ - Ծառուկյանի տրամադրած նվիրատվությունների բաշխման բյուրո է, փոխանակ տրանսպորտի հարցերով զբաղվի ու ինքը խորհուրդներ ու չափանիշներ սահմանի ի աջակցույթյուն ապահովագրական ընկերությունների...

Շատ ընկերություններ Եվրոպայում ընդհանրապես հաշվի չեն առնում ոչ մի ստաժ, նույնիսկ եթե այդ մասին ուրիշ ապահովագրական ընկերությունում տվյալներ կան - դնում սահմանում են զրոյից, որպես սկսնակ։

Առավել ևս եթե մեկ անձը եկրորդ մեքենան է ապահովագրում, ապա անկախ նրա նախկին փորձից ու ապահովագրական ստաժից, երկորդ մեքենան որպես սկսնակ ու անփորձ վարորդի չափով են ապահովագրում....

Կարճ ասած ցանկացած ապահովագրական ընկերության համար անկախ մեքենա թե ինչ է ապահովագրում, ամենակարևորը այն փաստն է, թե նախկինում անձը իր մեղավորությամբ վթարների ենթարկված է եղել թե ոչ...

Հայաստանի համար սա լինելու հետաքրքիր իրավիճակ, երբ օրինախախտությունը փաստացի վատ է ազդելու գրպանի վրա, ինչը մինչ օրս հակառակն է, ինչքան շատ են օրենք խաղտում այնքան հարուստ մարդ են...

Հոգեբանական պրոբլեմ է առաջանալու լֆիկա-դոդա-ռոբոտա-սերժական շարքերում, պիտի ենթարկվեն օրենքներին, ճանապարհային կանոններին, որ չտուժվեն... Թե ոնց են դրանք սա մարսելու չեմ պատկերացնում.... :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Անվերանորոգելի բան չկա... առավելագույնը 1.5մլն:

----------


## voter

> Անվերանորոգելի բան չկա... առավելագույնը 1.5մլն:


 :Smile:  Էտ էլ ճիշտ է, Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ վերանորոգում են... Բայց անվերանորոգելի ապահովագրության ու կարծում ամեն տրամաբանող մարդու համար այն մեքենան է, որի ընթացիկ արժեքը ավելի ցածր է քան նրա վերանորոգման համար ծախսվելիք գումարը....

Եվրոպայում 1.5մլն դրամով - 3000 Եվրոյով մենակ դեմի ու հետևի բամպեռը որ փոխեն պիտի շնորհակալ լինես...

----------


## Elmo

Էս ի՞նչ թունդ տրամադրություններ ա:
Ժողովուրդ ամեն համրար առիթով արտասահմանյան արժեքներն եք հիշում, բա սա էլ ա արտասահմանում ընդունված բան ու հեչ վատ չի, որ մեքենաներն ապահովագրում են: Վաղը մյուս օր մեկին խփելուց ընտանեկան բյուջեն չի քայքայվի, այլ ապահովագրությունը կվճարի ծախսերը: Իսկ ապահովագրական ընկերությունները հաստատ վճարում են(սեփական փորձից եմ ասում):
Բրիտանիայում, օրինակ ոչ միայն ստաժը կապ ունի, այլ վտանգավոր մասնագիտության տեր մարդկանց(օրինակ լրագրողներին, որի մեքենան կանա քարկոծեն) ավելի մեծ ապահովագրական վճարումներ են առաջադրում:

----------


## terev

Ճիշտն ասած այսօր ԻնգոԱրմենիայի մասին դրականա բաներ եմ լսել: Վճարել են նույնիսկ այն դեպքում երբ ղեկին այլ վարորդ է եղել ու նաև ավտոմեքենան վթարի վայրից տեղաշարժելու դեպքում: Դե իհարկե մոտ $100 կարգի մաղարիչով:




> Եթե ԻնգոԱրմենիայում սերժանտներն են, նշանակում է իրանք են բոլորին դակազատ անելու, որ մուծվեն ու հազվադեպ է լինելու որ իրանք են մուծվելու։
> 
> Այսինքն եթե սերժի ապահովագրականում գրանցված մեքենա ունենաս ու նույնիսկ զապորոժեց էլ լինի ու բախվի ուրիշ ինշուրանսում գրանցված մերսի հետ, մեղավոր էլ լինես, հնարավոր է, որ մեկա մերսին ստիպեն ինքը մեղքը վերցնի իր վրա ու սաղ ծախսերը փակվի...


Փաստորեն կարելի է ապահովագրվել հենց ԻնգոԱրմենիայում, քանի որ հավանականությունը մեծ է որ քեզ անմեղ ճանաչեն:




> Բայց դե պարզ է, որ եթե բախվելուց երկուսն էլ նույն սերժական ինշուրանսում եղան, շատ հնարավոր է, որ զապին մեղավոր հանեն, կամ ավելի ճիշտ նրան, ով ավելի շատ կկաշառի իրենց։


Ես կասեի հակառակը, մերսին մեղավոր կճանաչեն, քանի որ զապի վերանորոգման ապահովագրական ծախսը ավելի քիչ կլինի: Իսկ իրենք շահագրգռված կլինեն, որպեսզի ավելի քիչ վճարեն: Իսկ կաշառքը այսպես թէ այնպես գործակալի գրպանն է մտնելու:

----------


## voter

> Նայած ում ես ուզում բարեգործություն անել 
> 
> Նաիրի Ինշուրանսը՝ Քոչարյանին
> Կասկադը՝ Գաֆեսչյանին
> Մյուսներինը դեռ չգիտեմ


Լրացուցիչ հաստատում այն բանի, որ Նաիրի Ինշուրանսը Քոչարյանի հետ կապ ունի - վիվասելը տրամադրելու է իր գործակալների ցանցը, այդ ընկերության պայմանագրերը կնքելու համար...

ՎիվաՍել-ՄՏՍ»-ը «Նաիրի Ինշուրանսի» ԱՊՊԱ գծով ապահովագրական գործակալն է  19.10.2010
«ՎիվաՍել-ՄՏՍ» «Նաիրի Ինշուրանս» ԱՊՊԱ

Երեւան/Մեդիամաքս/. «ՎիվաՍել-ՄՏՍ» բջջային օպերատորը հանդես է գալիս որպես «Նաիրի Ինշուրանս» ՍՊԸ` ավտոքաղաքացիական պատասխանատվության պարտադիր ապահովագրության /ԱՊՊԱ/ գծով ապահովագրական գործակալ:

Վերջին նորություններ Անդրազգային արտադրողները կարողացել են կոտրել հայ լոբբիստների դիմադրությունը ՎԶԵԲ-ը «Անելիք Բանկին» տրամադրել է $3 մլն էներգախնայողության ֆինանսավորման համար ՀՀ-ում մեկնարկել է ԱՊՊԱ պոլիսների վաճառքը Ինչպես Մեդիամաքս գործակալության հետ հարցազրույցում ասել է «Նաիրի Ինշուրանսի» գործադիր տնօրեն Գոռ Խաչատրյանը, «ՎիվաՍել-ՄՏՍ»-ի հետ համագործակցությունը թույլ կտա ապահովել ԱՊՊԱ պոլիսների վաճառքի աշխարհագրական լայն ծածկույթ ՀՀ գրեթե ողջ տարածքում:

«Նաիրի Ինշուրանսի» ապահովագրական գործակալների թվում են նաեւ «Պրես Ստենդը» մամուլի տարածման իր կետերի միջոցով, ինչպես նաեւ ավտոտրանսպորտային միջոցների տեխնիկական զննման շուրջ 15 կենտրոններ, որոնցից 6-ը Երեւանում, մնացածը` մարզերում:

Գոռ Խաչատրյանի խոսքերով, գործակալային ցանցի ձեւավորման ընթացքում ընկերությունն առաջնորդվել է երկու հիմնական սկզբունքով` ապահովագրական գործակալների արհեստավարժություն եւ առավելագույն աշխարհագրական ծածկույթի ապահովում: Նախապատրաստական փուլում ապահովագրական գործակալները մասնակցել են Հայաստանի պետական տնտեսագիտական համալսարանում կազմակերպված թրեյնինգներին:

Ինչ վերաբերում է վաճառքի սեփական կետերին, ապա բացի ընկերության գլխավոր գրասենյակից, ԱՊՊԱ ապահովագրական պոլիսներ կարելի է ձեռք բերել Վանաձորի մասնաճյուղում, ինչպես նաեւ «Նաիրի Ինշուրանսի» ներկայացուցչություններում Կապանում, Հրազդանում, Գյումրիում, շուտով նաեւ Արտաշատում:
http://banks.am/index.php?al=print&p...=4975&act=more

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Լրացուցիչ հաստատում այն բանի, որ Նաիրի Ինշուրանսը Քոչարյանի հետ կապ ունի - վիվասելը տրամադրելու է իր գործակալների ցանցը, այդ ընկերության պայմանագրերը կնքելու համար...


voter ջան լրացուցիչ հաստատումը ո՞րն ա: Նաիրիի սայթում գրած ա, թե տերերն ովքեր են.




> Մասնակցի անունը` Լևոն Քոչարյան 
> Մասնակցության չափը կանոնադրական կապիտալում` 237 000 000 ՀՀ դրամ անվանական արժեք ունեցող բաժնեմաս կամ 30 տոկոս
> 
> Ծնվել է 1985 թվականի նոյեմբերի 16-ին: 2006 թվականին ավարտել է Երևանի պետական համալսարանի իրավագիտության ֆակուլտետը` ստանալով բակալավրի աստիճան:
> Աշխատանքային փորձ
> Նաիրի Ինշուրանս Ապահովագրական ՍՊԸ-ի Խորհրդի անդամ


Լևոն Քոչարյան անունը քեզ ինչ-որ բան ասու՞մ ա:

----------


## voter

> Ես կասեի հակառակը, մերսին մեղավոր կճանաչեն, քանի որ զապի վերանորոգման ապահովագրական ծախսը ավելի քիչ կլինի: Իսկ իրենք շահագրգռված կլինեն, որպեսզի ավելի քիչ վճարեն: Իսկ կաշառքը այսպես թէ այնպես գործակալի գրպանն է մտնելու:


Կասկածում եմ որ հենց հակառակը, հայկական սկզբունքները կաշխատեն - ինչքան կարան կքցեն, մեկա իանց փողը չի, այսինքն նենց կանեն, որ մերսը սարքվի, որ շատ գումար հանեն ապահովագրական մեշոկից, իսկ ապահովագրական մեշոկը զապերը պիտի իրենց վճարներով նորից լցնեն...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:26 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:11 ----------




> Էս ի՞նչ թունդ տրամադրություններ ա:
> Ժողովուրդ ամեն համրար առիթով արտասահմանյան արժեքներն եք հիշում, բա սա էլ ա արտասահմանում ընդունված բան ու հեչ վատ չի, որ մեքենաներն ապահովագրում են: Վաղը մյուս օր մեկին խփելուց ընտանեկան բյուջեն չի քայքայվի, այլ ապահովագրությունը կվճարի ծախսերը: Իսկ ապահովագրական ընկերությունները հաստատ վճարում են(սեփական փորձից եմ ասում):
> Բրիտանիայում, օրինակ ոչ միայն ստաժը կապ ունի, այլ վտանգավոր մասնագիտության տեր մարդկանց(օրինակ լրագրողներին, որի մեքենան կանա քարկոծեն) ավելի մեծ ապահովագրական վճարումներ են առաջադրում:


Կերազենք, որ արտասահմանյան արժեքներն դրանով գան հայաստան։ Հարցը հենց դրանում է, որ պատրանք է ստեղծվում, երբ իրականում էլի որոշվելու է ամեն ինչ օրենքից դուրս, ինչ որ անկապ սկզբունքներով, կախված այն հանգամանքից, թե ով ում է խփել և քիչ հավանական է, որ կաշխատի - երթևեկության կանոները խաղտողը վճարում է, սկզբունքը...

Եթե արտասահմանյան սկզբունքները աշխատեն, ամրագոտիները հայաստանում կկապեին....

----------

Lion (22.10.2010)

----------


## vahetad

Ոչխարները հիմա ովքեր են, օրենքներ ընդունողները, թե ոչխարի նման հանդուրժողները:
Ռուսաստանում օրեքը 1 տարի չձգեց, իսկ ոչխարների համար ...

----------


## Lion

Քննարկվող օրենքում սենց մի նորմ եմ հանդիպել.

_ՀՈԴՎԱԾ 8. ԱՊԱՀՈՎԱԳՐԱԿԱՆ ԳՈՒՄԱՐԸ ԵՎ ՀԱՏՈՒՑՈՒՄԸ

     1. ԱՊՊԱ պայմանագրով նախատեuված ապահովագրական գումարը մեկ ավտոտրանuպորտային միջոցի հետ կապված մեկ ապահովագրական պատահարի համար չպետք  է պակաu լինի`
     1) անձնական վնաuների համար` 3 000 000 Հայաuտանի Հանրապետության դրամ գումարից` ըuտ յուրաքանչյուր տուժողի, եւ 9 000 000 Հայաuտանի Հանրապետության դրամ գումարից` ըuտ յուրաքանչյուր ապահովագրական պատահարի.
     2) գույքին պատճառված վնաuների համար` 1 500 000 Հայաuտանի Հանրապետության  դրամ գումարից` ըuտ յուրաքանչյուր ապահովագրական պատահարի: Եթե uույն oրենքի համաձայն` հատուցման ենթակա գույքին պատճառված վնաuներ են կրել մեկից ավելի անձինք, եւ այդ վնաuների ընդհանուր գումարը գերազանցում է ըuտ յուրաքանչյուր ապահովագրական պատահարի uահմանված ապահովագրական գումարը, ապա այդ անձանցից յուրաքանչյուրին ապահովագրական հատուցումները վճարվում են վնաuների ընդհանուր գումարում նրանց գույքին պատճառված վնաuների չափերին համամաuնորեն` ըuտ յուրաքանչյուր ապահովագրական պատահարի uահմանված ապահովագրական գումարի uահմաններում:

ՀՈԴՎԱԾ 3. OՐԵՆՔՈՒՄ OԳՏԱԳՈՐԾՎՈՂ ՀԻՄՆԱԿԱՆ ՀԱUԿԱՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ

11) ապահովագրական պատահար` uույն oրենքով նախատեuված դեպք կամ  իրադարձություն, որի դեպքում ապահովագրական ընկերությունը կամ Բյուրոն պարտավորվում է տուժողին կամ oրենքով եւ (կամ) ԱՊՊԱ պայմանագրով նախատեuված դեպքերում այլ անձանց վճարել ապահովագրական հատուցում.
13) ապահովագրական գումար` ապահովագրական պատահարի դեպքում ապահովագրական ընկերության կողմից տուժողին կամ oրենքով եւ (կամ) ԱՊՊԱ պայմանագրով նախատեuված դեպքերում այլ անձանց վճարման ենթակա ապահովագրական հատուցման առավելագույն չափ.
_

Ինչ եք մտածում?? :Think:

----------


## ministr

> Քննարկվող օրենքում սենց մի նորմ եմ հանդիպել.
> 
> _ՀՈԴՎԱԾ 8. ԱՊԱՀՈՎԱԳՐԱԿԱՆ ԳՈՒՄԱՐԸ ԵՎ ՀԱՏՈՒՑՈՒՄԸ
> 
>      1. ԱՊՊԱ պայմանագրով նախատեuված ապահովագրական գումարը մեկ ավտոտրանuպորտային միջոցի հետ կապված մեկ ապահովագրական պատահարի համար չպետք  է պակաu լինի`
>      1) անձնական վնաuների համար` 3 000 000 Հայաuտանի Հանրապետության դրամ գումարից` ըuտ յուրաքանչյուր տուժողի, եւ 9 000 000 Հայաuտանի Հանրապետության դրամ գումարից` ըuտ յուրաքանչյուր ապահովագրական պատահարի.
>      2) գույքին պատճառված վնաuների համար` 1 500 000 Հայաuտանի Հանրապետության  դրամ գումարից` ըuտ յուրաքանչյուր ապահովագրական պատահարի: Եթե uույն oրենքի համաձայն` հատուցման ենթակա գույքին պատճառված վնաuներ են կրել մեկից ավելի անձինք, եւ այդ վնաuների ընդհանուր գումարը գերազանցում է ըuտ յուրաքանչյուր ապահովագրական պատահարի uահմանված ապահովագրական գումարը, ապա այդ անձանցից յուրաքանչյուրին ապահովագրական հատուցումները վճարվում են վնաuների ընդհանուր գումարում նրանց գույքին պատճառված վնաuների չափերին համամաuնորեն` ըuտ յուրաքանչյուր ապահովագրական պատահարի uահմանված ապահովագրական գումարի uահմաններում:
> 
> ՀՈԴՎԱԾ 3. OՐԵՆՔՈՒՄ OԳՏԱԳՈՐԾՎՈՂ ՀԻՄՆԱԿԱՆ ՀԱUԿԱՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ
> ...


Իսկ ինչը պարզ չի?

----------


## Lion

*ministr* ջան, ամոթ էլ է ասել, բայց գրեթե ոչինչ պարզ չի: Տես, նորմը փաստացի ասում է, որ _պայմանագրով նախատեuված, տուժողին տրվող առավելագույն գումարը մեկ ավտոտրանuպորտային միջոցի հետ կապված մեկ ապահովագրական պատահարի համար չպետք է պակաu լինի` (??!!) ասենք 1.500.000 դրամից:_

Առավելագուն գումարը չպետք է պակաս լինի (??!!): Կարողա ես եմ խմած ու բան չեմ հասկանում, բայց եթե Դուք հասկանում եք, ասեք, "Առավելագուն գումարը չպետք է պակաս լինի"-ն որնա? Եթե գրված լիներ "Առավելագուն գումարը չպետք է ավել լինի", ապա ես կհասկանայի այնպես, որ 1.500.000-ից ավել, ցանկացած պատահարի դեպքում, տուժողին չեն տալու: Բայց այսպես... ասենք, եթե տուժողի վնասը կազմել է 1.400.000 դրամ, գումարը մուծելու են, թե ոչ?

Վախենում էլ եմ ենթադրել, բայց կարծես թե (երևի ??!!) օրենսդիրը նկատի է ունեցել "ավել" բառը, բայց գրել է "պակաս"??!! :Think:

----------


## ministr

:Smile:  Չէ, ճիշտա գրված: Ուզումա ասի, որ առավելագույն տրվող գումարը չի կարող 1.5մլն-ից պակաս լինի: Այսինքն որևէ ապահովագրական ընկերություն չի կարող ասել գիտեք մեզ մոտ առավելագույն գումարը մեկ պատահարի համար 1.4մլն է: Ավել լինելը սահմանափակելն անիմաստ է, որովհետև վաղը մյուս օրը ապահովագրական ընկերությունները կարող են իրենք սահմանել իրենց պայմանները ու օրինակ 1.5մլն-ի դիմաց փոխհատուցել առավելագույնը 2 մլն, բայց որ 1.5մլն-ից հանկարծ չիջնեն ու գերշահույթներ ապահովեն էդ սահմանը օրենքով դրվելա:

----------


## Lion

Այսինք ես ճիշտ հասկացա, որ ըստ քեզ, եթե որևէ մի պատահար լինի, ասենք մեկը ջարդի իմ BMW-525i-ի բամպերը ու դա արժենա ասենք 400.000 դրամ, ընկերությունը պետք է ինձ վճարի... մինիմում 1.500.000? Եթե տենց լինի, հիանալի է  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Չէ ճիշտ չհասկացար  :Smile: 

Քեզ կտան մի բամպեր սարքելու գին, ոչ թե 1,5մլն: Ընկերությունը կտա որ թե մինիմում 1,5մլն այլ մաքսիմում: Փողի մնացած մասը պետքա պահանջես մեղավորից:

----------


## Lion

Ի սկզբանե ես էլ էի տենց մտածում ու հիմա էլ եմ տենց մտածում, բայց օրենքի ձևակերպումը *հստակ չէ* ու թույլ է տալիս հասկանալ իմ մեկնաբանությունը - 

"_...ապահովագրական գումարը, այսինքն ապահովագրական պատահարի դեպքում ապահովագրական ընկերության կողմից տուժողին կամ oրենքով եւ (կամ) ԱՊՊԱ պայմանագրով նախատեuված դեպքերում այլ անձանց վճարման ենթակա ապահովագրական հատուցման առավելագույն չափը, չպետք է պակաu լինի  1.500.000 դրամից_": 

Համաձայն "Իրավական ակտերի մասին" ՀՀ օրենքի 86-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին կետի. "_Իրավական ակտը մեկնաբանվում է դրանում պարունակվող բառերի եւ արտահայտությունների տառացի նշանակությամբ` հաշվի առնելով oրենքի պահանջները"_: Իրավական ակտի նորմի տառացի նշանակությունից բխում է, որ 1.500.000-ից պակաս վճարել ապահովագրական կազմակերպությունը իրավունք չունի:

Հիանալի նյութ է փող աշխատել ձգտող փաստաբանների համար  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Լիոն ջան շատ հստակա  :Jpit: ) Ուղղակի էս օրենքի հասցեատերը ոչ թե վարորդնա այլ ապահովագրական ընկերությունը, որին էլ ասում են որ հարգելիս առավելագույն հատուցման չափը 1,5մլն-ից պակաս իրավունք չունես սահմանելու: Իսկ դա չի նշանակում, որ ցանկացած խազ ենթակա է առավելագույն չափով հատուցման  :Smile:  Գործ չունես, ի սկզբանե կրված դատա  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Չէ, դե, ապեր, եթե, աստված չունի, իմ մեքենայի հետ խնդիր չեղավ, սենց թե ընենց չեմ խառնվի  :Smile:  Բայց քո գրածն էլ վատ չէր - առավելագույն հատուցման չափը *1,5մլն-ից պակաս իրավունք չունես սահմանելու:*: Իմ ասածը ասեցիր...

----------


## h_jak

> Չէ, դե, ապեր, եթե, աստված չունի, իմ մեքենայի հետ խնդիր չեղավ, սենց թե ընենց չեմ խառնվի  Բայց քո գրածն էլ վատ չէր - առավելագույն հատուցման չափը *1,5մլն-ից պակաս իրավունք չունես սահմանելու:*: Իմ ասածը ասեցիր...


Ժողովուրդ էտ ձեր ասածը սաղ պարտադիրինա վերաբերվում չէ? իսկ եթե միևնույն է պետք է վճարեք, ավելի լավ չի մի քիչ շատ վճարեք ու ավելի լավ պայմաններ ստանաք. Չիշտն ասած ես ուզում եմ երկկողմանի ապահովագրեմ իմ մեքենան ու ինչ որ վնասի չհատուցող տոկոս կա, էտ էլ 0% լինի. կարճ ասած նենց լինի որ վթարից հետո ընդանրապես մտածելու բան չունենամ.

----------


## ministr

Իհարկե կարող ես. բայց այդ դեպքում ավել կվճարես ոչ թե "մի քիչ", այլ 3 անգամ ավել

----------


## h_jak

> Իհարկե կարող ես. բայց այդ դեպքում ավել կվճարես ոչ թե "մի քիչ", այլ 3 անգամ ավել


Էտ 3 անգամը ստույգ տեղեկությունա? ես գիտեմ որ եթե կոնկրետ ավտոմեքենայի մասինա խոսքը, այսինքն իրանք ապահովագրում են իմ Մերսեդեսը որի արժեք ասենք 10.000 $ է ապա գնից ելնելով հաշվարկում են ապահովագրական վճարի չափը.

----------


## ministr

Միայն գնից ելնելով չեն հաշվարկում:
Ապահովագրական ընկերությունները հաշվիչներ ունեն իրենց կայքերում, կարող ես ինքդ հաշվել

օրինակ 
http://www.ingoarmenia.am/index/view/id/181/lang/am

----------


## h_jak

> Միայն գնից ելնելով չեն հաշվարկում:
> Ապահովագրական ընկերությունները հաշվիչներ ունեն իրենց կայքերում, կարող ես ինքդ հաշվել


 Դա ես գիտեմ, ասածս ուրիշ բան էր. Ասում եմ  եթե մեքենան էժանա ուրեմն ապահովագրությունն էլ էժան կլինի.

----------


## ed2010

ԱՊՊԱ ապահովավճարները բոլորի մոտ գրեթե միևնույնն են, օրենքով սահմանված են նվազագույն և առավելագույն վճարները:
Այդ վճարների չափերի մասին կարող եք տեղեկանալ http://www.hashvich.info կայքից: Կայքում կա նաև գույքահարկի հաշվիչ:

----------


## Դարք

> Դա ես գիտեմ, ասածս ուրիշ բան էր. Ասում եմ  եթե մեքենան էժանա ուրեմն ապահովագրությունն էլ էժան կլինի.


Ապպա-ի դրույքաչափը կախված է

1.Վարորդի տարիքից
2.Վարորդական փորձից
3. մեքենայի օգտագործման նպատակից
4.Շարժիչի հզորություն

այսինքնս եթե դու ունենաս 84 թվի  Mersedes G500 և ունենաս 2010 թվի Mersedes G500, երկուսի համար էլ նույն գումարն էս վճարելու  :Smile:  ոչ մի կրիտերիայով մեքենայի շուկայական գինը չի ազդում դրույքաչափի վրա` ըստ իրենց տված հաշվարկման աղյուսակի  :Smile:

----------


## ed2010

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ինձ թվում է ճիշտ է որ ԱՊՊԱ-ն կախված չի մեքենայի թվից, քանի որ այս դեպքում ապահովագրվում է ոչ թե մեքենան, այլ նրանով հասցված վնասը, ու ավելի շատ բան կախված է հզորությունից: Իսկ G500-ը լինի 84 թվի թե 2010 թվի, հզորությունը գրեթե նույնն են:

----------


## Tig

*Դեկտեմբերի 21–ին «Ժառանգություն»–ը բողոքի ավտոերթեր կանցկացնի*
19:31 • 14.12.10

«Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությունը դեկտեմբերի 21-ին՝ ժամը 16:00-ին, Երևանում, Գյումրիում և Վանաձորում կկազմակերպի բողոքի ավտոերթեր` ուղղված ավտոմեքենաների պարտադիր ապահովագրման շուրջ իշխանությունների իրականացրած քաղաքականության դեմ:

Երևանում ավտոերթը սկիզբ կառնի «Հրազդան» մարզադաշտին հարող Բրազիլիայի հրապարակից և պտտվելով քաղաքի կենտրոնով՝ կավարտվի Հանրապետության Հրապարակում` կառավարության շենքի առջև։ Ավտոերթի մասին իրազեկումն արդեն ներկայացվել է Երևանի քաղաքապետարան:

««Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությունը գտնում է, որ Հայաստանի օրենսդիր և գործադիր իշխանությունները պարտավոր են վերանայել ԱՊՊԱ օրենքը, հետաձգել ԱՊՊԱ պայմանագրերի կնքման վերջնաժամկետը, փոփոխել դրա պայմանները` համապատասխանեցնելով դրանք ազատ շուկայական հարաբերությունների սկզբունքներին և հաշվի առնել բնակչության մեծ մասի սոցիալական ծանր վիճակը և ՀՀ Սահմանադրության պահանջները, որին հակասում են օրենքի մի շարք դրույթներ»,– նշվում է հայտարարությունում։

Tert.am

----------

Lion (15.12.2010)

----------


## Vahe

> Դա ես գիտեմ, ասածս ուրիշ բան էր. Ասում եմ  եթե մեքենան էժանա ուրեմն ապահովագրությունն էլ էժան կլինի.


Ինչքան արժեքով որ ապահովագրես, դրա հիման վրա էլ ըստ սակագների կվճարես ապահովագրության գումարը:




> Էտ 3 անգամը ստույգ տեղեկությունա? ես գիտեմ որ եթե կոնկրետ ավտոմեքենայի մասինա խոսքը, այսինքն իրանք ապահովագրում են իմ Մերսեդեսը որի արժեք ասենք 10.000 $ է ապա գնից ելնելով հաշվարկում են ապահովագրական վճարի չափը.


Չէ 3 անգամ ավել չկա ու ընդհանրապես կապ չունի ԱՊՊԱ-ի հետ: Ինչքան ապահովագրական վճար սահմանեցիր, դրա հիման վրա էլ կլինի մուծման չափը: Ավտոտրանսպերտներինը չեմ հիշում, բայց օրինակ անշարժ գույքի ապահովագրությունը ապահվագրական վճարի 0.2%-ն է ՌԱՍԿՈ ապահովգրական ընկերության սակագներով: 
Մեքենադ կարող է շատ թանկ լինի, բայց դու ապահովագրես քիչ մասով:

----------


## Tig

Պահ պահ , զայրացելա, էլ ով դիմանա…
Էդ որ մարդկանց ճգնաժամի են հասցրել, բա դրա համար ովա զայրանալու ու ում վրա…


*Վարչապետը զայրացավ «Ժառանգության» վրա*
12:47 • 30.12.10

ՀՀ կառավարության այսօրվա նիստում վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանը զայրացավ բոլոր նրանց վրա, ովքեր հանրությանը կոչ են անում չապահովագրել իրենց ավտոմեքենաները։ Նշենք, որ «Ավտոտրանսպորտային միջոցների օգտագործումից բխող պատասխանատվության պարտադիր ապահովագրության մասին» ՀՀ օրենքին մասնավորապես դեմ էր արտահայտվել «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությունը՝ անցկացնելով բողոքի ակցիա։

«Միջազգային փորձագետը գալիս, բացատրում է, մյուս օրը ցեխ են լցնում էդ փորձագետի գլխին, քննադատում են նրան։ Էդ քարոզողները, որ կոչ են անում չապահովագրել ավտոմեքենաները, կփոխհատուցե՞ն մարդկանց վնասները։ «Ժառանգությունն» իր վրա կրո՞ւմ է էդ պատասխանատվությունը։ Էդ հայտերն ուղարկում ենք նրանց, դե թող տակից դուրս գան»,– զայրացած ասաց վարչապետը։
Նա ֆիանանսների նախարար Վաչե Գաբրիելյանին հորդորեց վիճահարույց հարցերի վերաբերյալ հանրությանը մանրամասն տեղեկատվություն ներկայացնել։ Ի պատասխան՝ Գաբրիելյանը նշեց, որ այսօր ՀՀ կենտրոնական բանկը հանդես կգա մանրամասն պարզաբանումներով։

Նշենք, որ «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության նախաձեռնությամբ քաղաքացիները ԱՊՊԱ օրենքում փոփոխություններ կատարելու վերաբերյալ պահանջագիր են ներկայացրել ՀՀ կառավարությանը, ինչն էլ հարուցել է վարչապետի զայրույթը։

Tert.am

----------


## Kuk

Սաղ ժողովուրդը իրանց հորինած ապպաի վրա ա զայրացել, ինքը ժառանգության…ՃՃ

----------

Chuk (30.12.2010), Jarre (30.12.2010), Tig (30.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Սաղ ժողովուրդը իրանց հորինած ապպաի վրա ա զայրացել, ինքը ժառանգության…ՃՃ


Կուկ ջան, ախր ո՞ւր ա է՞ որ ժողովուրդը զայրացել ա: Որ զայրացած լիներ ու համախմբվեր, հազար ու մի մեթոդով կարար ձախողեր էս օրենքի կիրառումը: Կարճ ասած` մեր ժողովուրդը իրա համակերպվող խասյաթով ինչպես միշտ բարձունքում ա:  :Boredom:

----------

Tig (31.12.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Փողերը հավաքին թռան :LOL: 




> *ԱՊՊԱ-ն չեն տալիս*
> 
> «Աքիլլես» վարորդների իրավունքերի պաշտպանության ՀԿ փոխնախագահ Զոհրեմ Լուսպարոնյանը մեզ հետ զրույցում նշեց, որ երբ շաբաթներ առաջ առատ ձյուն եկավ, և բազմաթիվ մեքենաներ վթարվեցին, վարորդները մինչ օրս ապահովագրության գումարները չեն կարողանում ստանալ։ 
> 
> Պատճառն այն է, որ փոխհատուցումը պետք է կատարվի 2 ամսվա ընթացքում, սակայն ճանապարհային ոստիկանությունը այնքան է փաստաթղթերի տրամադրումը հետաձգում, մինչև որ փոխատուցման ժամկետը լրանա։ 
> 
> Ի դեպ, նման բողոքներով մեզ ևս բազմաթիվ վարորդներ են դիմել։


Առաջին

----------

Ambrosine (25.02.2011), Norton (26.02.2011)

----------


## Sophie

> Փողերը հավաքին թռան
> 
> 
> 
> Առաջին


Մեր բարեկամի հետ էլ ավելի վատ դեպքա պատահել: Խաչմերուկում իրար խփել են: Ապպա -ներն եկել են ամեն մեկը մյուսի վրայա քցում : Ոչ ոք չի ուզում ընդունի, որ իր մոտ ապահովագրված վարոդի սխալնա, որ փող չտա: Ու տենց հարցը ահագին ժամանակա մնացել: Թե ասա ԱՊՊԱ-ն ինչ գործ ունի դեպքի վայր գա տենց հարց լուծի, էտ հարցը պետքա ոստիկանությունը՝ իրավական մարմինը լուծի եզրակացությունն անի: Իսկ ԱՊՊԱ-ն մենակ արդեն որոշված տույժը պետքա վճարի: Ինչ էշ օրենք են հանել մարդ չի հասկանում:

----------


## Sophie

Ճողովուրդ ԱՊՊԱ օրենքի գործարկման ժամկետի երկարացում եղել է՞, թե ոչ: Եթե մեքենան անսարք է եղել և չի օգտագործվել, հիմա ապահովագրելիս պետք է ի՞նչ որ տուգանք վճարվի: Եթե այո, ապա ո՞ր մարմնին պետք է վճարվի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ճողովուրդ ԱՊՊԱ օրենքի գործարկման ժամկետի երկարացում եղել է՞, թե ոչ: Եթե մեքենան անսարք է եղել և չի օգտագործվել, հիմա ապահովագրելիս պետք է ի՞նչ որ տուգանք վճարվի: Եթե այո, ապա ո՞ր մարմնին պետք է վճարվի:


Չի եղել, կարծեմ ինչ որ տուգանք կիրառվելու է ամեն օրվա համար, բայց հաստատ համոզված չեմ: Կարող եմ համար տամ զանգեք, բոլոր հարցերին կպատասխանեն:




> Հարցն այն է, որ մեքենան դեռ ապպահովագրված չէ: Ու դա պետք է անել ոչ մեքենայի տիրոջ անունով:


Միանգմաից սրան էլ ստեղ պատասխանեմ: Մեքենան կարող է ապահովագրել միայն, ավտոմեքենայի տերը, կամ պետք է լիազորագիր տա ուրիշին, որը իր անունից կապահովագրի մեքենան:

----------


## Sophie

> Չի եղել, կարծեմ ինչ որ տուգանք կիրառվելու է ամեն օրվա համար, բայց հաստատ համոզված չեմ: Կարող եմ համար տամ զանգեք, բոլոր հարցերին կպատասխանեն:
> 
> 
> 
> Միանգմաից սրան էլ ստեղ պատասխանեմ: Մեքենան կարող է ապահովագրել միայն, ավտոմեքենայի տերը, կամ պետք է լիազորագիր տա ուրիշին, որը իր անունից կապահովագրի մեքենան:


Հա խնդրում եմ տվեք համարը:

----------

